# Light Weight Rims?



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I did seach about this, and I didn't find much. I want some really light weight rims, probably about 15" in size, and white in color would be nice. I plan on doing some racing (not just drag but autocross as well).


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

rotas and panasports


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

GOOGLE, dang it!


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Google is over rated... Can you paint Axis Mag-Lite rims? If so which ones would be easier to paint, the silver ones, or the graphite ones?


----------



## 1punchKO (May 26, 2005)

pimpride said:


> Google is over rated... Can you paint Axis Mag-Lite rims? If so which ones would be easier to paint, the silver ones, or the graphite ones?


bogarts are always nice!!!! :hal:


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

My point was: Search!

Not just here, all the web using your favorite search engine. There are several web sites out there documenting wheel weights. Tire Rack and Discount Tires (my two favorite tire web sites) don't do a very good job of providing this information. I had to email SSR to learn the weight on their Competition model that I eventually purchased. 15x7 weigh 11 pounds each.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Okay well I think I like the Mag-lites, but can they be painted? These are the tires project 1.6 200sx on NPM uses- 205/50/15 Proxes T1-S. They use these on there mag-lites so I think I could use them right? Would they work good for highway and daily driving? I would do autocross every now and then...


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

yes the mag lites can be painted. White might be a bit harder to get over the darker color though.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Does anybody know of a good place to buy some Axis Mag-Lite's for cheap?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

pimpride said:


> Does anybody know of a good place to buy some Axis Mag-Lite's for cheap?


How does $140 per wheel sound?
Go here:
http://www.wheelmax.com/Wheels/Axis/axis.htm


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

How bout BBS wheels off of a M-edition Miata? those are 9.5 lb a piece


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Petrovich said:


> How bout BBS wheels off of a M-edition Miata? those are 9.5 lb a piece


What do they look like? What size are they? Do they fit our cars (B13).


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you can paint any wheel. and you can paint over any color with a good primer underneath <i would recomend this) have a pro do it if you want a good finish. dont buy brand new wheels then do a shaby paint job and now own expencive crapy looking wheels.  

i say just get the graphite and be done with it. also, for a b13 the mag lights might look alittle "too high tech" you know what i mean?

if i were you i would go with a set of rota wheels.  take a look at that post and decide, they have many white wheels and they all have somewhat of a classic style to them. good luck in your decision, shoping for wheels is almost as intense as shoping for an entire new car lol.

edit: my personal favorite (style wise) are the GT3's but they are heavy.
the lightest ones are the circuit 8's, sub zero, and slip stream. but again the mag lights do rock im just not sure how they would look on the b13?


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

pimpride said:


> What do they look like? What size are they? Do they fit our cars (B13).


They look like BMW multi-spoke rims (cuz they are). Size is 14xsomething (like 7), bolt pattern is the same. Not sure of the offset though.


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

Petrovich said:


> They look like BMW multi-spoke rims (cuz they are). Size is 14xsomething (like 7), bolt pattern is the same. Not sure of the offset though.


Shite, their center bore is smaller. This is how my dreams of having BBS wheels end 
But check, I remember my wheels fit on a Corolla quite nicely, and their centerbore is smaller, too.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Petrovich said:


> Shite, their center bore is smaller. This is how my dreams of having BBS wheels end
> But check, I remember my wheels fit on a Corolla quite nicely, and their centerbore is smaller, too.


you can have a machine shop mill them out if its not to much larger.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey thanks pete?, I found a set of wheels I really like, they are the Rota SubZero's, they don't weigh much more than the mag-lites, and you can buy them white!

http://www.prolightstar.com/wheels/rota_subzero15.html

Also a pretty good price as well.

Thanks for everyones help again.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

pimpride said:


> Hey thanks pete?, I found a set of wheels I really like, they are the Rota SubZero's, they don't weigh much more than the mag-lites, and you can buy them white!
> 
> http://www.prolightstar.com/wheels/rota_subzero15.html
> 
> ...


thats a good looking wheel. glad i could help. those will look much better, the 4 spoke of the mag lights are just to "new" for a b13 style. take some pics when you put them on.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

pete? said:


> thats a good looking wheel. glad i could help. those will look much better, the 4 spoke of the mag lights are just to "new" for a b13 style. take some pics when you put them on.


I will, It may be well past Christmas before I get them, I also want to get the toyo proxes TS1 tires, with the tire bead protection. Will the stock sentra tires fit on the SubZero rims, I know the rims are only an inch bigger, but they do it on trucks sometimes.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Sorry to bring back my old thread, but I am having troubles deciding between 15" wheels or 16" wheels. I think the 16's would look better, but the 15's would perform better. If I got the 15" Rota Subzero wheels, what would be the best tire size for performance/daily driving? I want to keep it as close to stock size as possible. I have my mind set on the Toyo Proxes 4 tires, and here are the tire sizes they list:
Tire Size..........Product...Rim Width...lbs..D...tall....wide..load..max...max.revs per
......................Code..........Range..............................radius.load..psi...mile
195/50R15 86V 197290 5.5-6.0-7.0 17 10 22.8" 7.7 10.5 1168 50 911 
225/50R15 95V 197310 6.0-7.0-8.0 21 10 23.9" 9.1 11.0 1521 50 869 
*205/50R15 89V 197300 5.5-6.5-7.5 20 10 23.1" 8.3 10.6 1279 50 900* 
205/55R15 92V 197320 5.5-6.5-7.5 20 10 23.9" 8.3 11.0 1389 50 868 

I highlighted the one I think would be the best, but idk.... The wheels are 6.5" wide, but will the 195/50R15's fit okay? I don't want a big goofy tire....


----------



## GA16powered (May 31, 2005)

3 words: Team Dynamics Racing

The Team Dynamics Pro Race 1 wheels are amazing wheels. From 15 on up to 17 or 18. I have a set of the 17's on my B13; they weigh only 16.5 lbs each. And since you wanted a 15 inch wheel your even more in luck, because they designed this wheel to be one of the lightest 15x7 inch wheel on the market. Im not sure what the 15's weigh, but they are rediculously light. You can get them from www.jgycustoms.com; just get them from jgy, cuz it's a pain to get them direct, as they are pretty exclusive.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

AXIS Maglites have been discontinued for almost a year now. the only place left to get them are a few distributors that might have stock. I purchased the last set of 17's that were in Axis' warehouse. 

the 15's haven't been available for a while. If you can find a set make sure that you can get a replacement because they are going to become scarce. 

I've got the Rota Slipstreams in the 15 inch and they weigh about 10.5 lbs each. they look good on the B13's and B14s also.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

The 15x7 sound very appealing, that was the one reason I was looking into the 16x7 Rota's. I like the wide wheel.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I like these.... http://www.teamdynamicsracing.com/pro-race/Pro-race1white.htm

Then I can get the 195/50R15 86V tires.

The wheels at 48mm offset weigh 13.5 pounds, which is fairly light.

The wheels are 15" x 7", so what offset should I get? 40mm?


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

definetly get 205/50/R15


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

I would get something around a 30-35 offset, even if you have to roll your fenders a little. They both look better and perform better that way.

The Team Dynamics 1.2 I think look better than the the 1's, and come in those offsets.

If I hadn't purchased Enkei RP02's those are what I may still get for a set of track rubber.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

ghost_ryder35 said:


> definetly get 205/50/R15


Any particular reason why?

What is involved in rolling the fenders? 

Also, I was looking at the Toyo Proxes 4 tires, but are there any better ones for around the same price?


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Anybody? What tires will be better than the Toyo Proxes 4's for about th esame money? And why the 205's as opposed to the 195's?


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Edited.... Read next post of mine.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

I've got BFG KDW2's and they are great. They are a little noisy on the freeway but thats not what they are make for. 

why 205's? Ummm because they are wider. 

I paid $96 each for my tires in a 205-50r15


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh and I can get the Toyo tires for $83 a piece....

What PCD size do I need? Is that what the 100 in 4x100 is (98 - 120 are my choices)?

What is the stock offset, 40mm?

How thick is the tire? Like from the top of the wheel to the top of the tire?

From what I can tell from calculating it, the tire is 4.05 inches thick, which is pretty damn thick! Would I be better off with 16's?

PS, the forum is being goofy and putting my posts in random places in the thread, so I had to edit this post with what I was originally posting.

I may be thinking about the Rota Subzero's again, I think they look better, and I can get these tires 205/40ZR16 83W... They would only be about 3" thick which is alot better than 4" thick. They also weigh about the same as the Team Dynamics Racing 15x7's....


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Someone respond to the above post please....


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Edit.jkfkjgfsdklgli


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

40's are damn near "rubber band" tires for me....and i DETEST how that looks on cars. for 16 inch wheels i would think 45's are better. people get those tiny tires because it looks racey.......NOT! go to any road course/auto-x/drag race and look at any small sized import that really knows what he's doing and 8/10 times they will have 15's with 50 side walls on. better ride, more tire choices, cheaper tires, and it looks damn good with some meat on the wheel.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

So 3" is small? I should get some 205/45R16's then? I'm trying to keep it as close to stock overall tire size as possible. 

*Is there a good place to buy Rota wheels from?*

Edit: I can only find these for the tires I want: 205/50R15 89V

The 205/50R15 89V's are 23.1" in diameter, and the 205/40ZR16 83W's are 22.5" in diameter.

So there is this much tire from the wheel:

205/50R15 89V's - (23.1-16)/2 = *3.55"*

205/40ZR16 83W - (22.5-16)/2 = *3.25"*

How much of the tire is hidden by the wheel, or does that not matter?


----------

